# Alchemie 150 erreicht und jetzt?



## JakeJeckle (20. November 2006)

Hi, 
habe endlich in alchemie 150 erreicht. nun brauch ich hilfe, um auf 225 aufzuskillen. weiß nur nich wo oder wie ich neue fähigkeiten bekomme. brauch ich n buch? wie bei erste hilfe?


----------



## bobo_0815 (21. November 2006)

JakeJeckle schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe endlich in alchemie 150 erreicht. nun brauch ich hilfe, um auf 225 aufzuskillen. weiß nur nich wo oder wie ich neue fähigkeiten bekomme. brauch ich n buch? wie bei erste hilfe?



Nö, du musst nach Undercity ins Apothekarium, da kannst du dann bis 225 lernen.


----------



## JakeJeckle (21. November 2006)

bobo_0815 schrieb:


> Nö, du musst nach Undercity ins Apothekarium, da kannst du dann bis 225 lernen.


thx hab nur in uc geschauht ich idiot.


----------



## White Jen (21. November 2006)

Wenn du merkst,das du bei einem Lehrer schon alles gelernt hast,dann wird er dir sagen,zu welchem Lehrer du als nächstes gehen solltest,um deine Fähigkeiten weiter zu verbessern.

Einfach deinen alten Lehrer ansprechen,und dann sagt er diur,wo du hin gehen musst


----------



## Fertich (23. November 2006)

Also ich finde in OG oder UC niemanden der mir das beibringen kann! Die sagen mir auch nich wo ich das lernen könnt. Immo steh ich ziemlich aufm Schlauch...


----------



## Asteria (23. November 2006)

Fertich schrieb:


> Also ich finde in OG oder UC niemanden der mir das beibringen kann! Die sagen mir auch nich wo ich das lernen könnt. Immo steh ich ziemlich aufm Schlauch...




Ingame geht es am schnellsten wenn du in Undercity eine Wache fragst:
Lehrer für Beruf - Alchemie

Hier mal eine Karte:
Klick


Für 300 musst du später in die Sümpfe des Elends:
Klick


----------



## Fertich (23. November 2006)

Bei dem in UC war ich schon, der konnte mir aber leider nichts beibringen...
Müssen meine Rezepte erst alle grün sein oder geht das auch so!?
Ich bin jetzt auf 150 un hab noch orange Rezepte?! liegt das vl daran?


----------



## Bashilly (23. November 2006)

Fertich schrieb:


> Bei dem in UC war ich schon, der konnte mir aber leider nichts beibringen...
> Müssen meine Rezepte erst alle grün sein oder geht das auch so!?
> Ich bin jetzt auf 150 un hab noch orange Rezepte?! liegt das vl daran?



Du brauchst auch ein bestimmtes lvl um weiter zu skillen. Weiss leider nicht genau welches. Müste lvl 20 oder 25 sein.


----------



## Fertich (23. November 2006)

Ich bin lvl 48 Troll/Priest

Alchi ich auf 150/150


----------



## Asteria (23. November 2006)

Das ist sehr merkwürdig.
Du hast das richtige Level und die richtigen Vorraussetzungen.

Was sagt er dir denn?


----------



## Fertich (23. November 2006)

Ich klick ihn an und erzählen tut er mir nichts. Es erscheint das standard Fenster wo man Sachen lernen kann und das ist leer...


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Dann schau mal, ob in der Umgebung noch ein anderer Alchilehrer steht, und hau den mal an...


----------



## Asteria (23. November 2006)

Der, den du suchst, heisst: Doctor Herbet Halsey


----------



## Fertich (23. November 2006)

Ich werd ma schaun und schreib dann später ob es geklappt hat oder nich.

thx für die schnellen antworten


----------



## White Jen (23. November 2006)

der sagt dir nur den nächsten Lehrer,wenn du bei dem,auch in der nähe,nichts mehr lernen kannst.
Also müsste irgendwo in der nähe einer sein.
Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr dran erinnern,hab schon alchi auf 300,und darum ist das bei mir schon eion bisschen länger her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (23. November 2006)

*grübel* ähm wenn du runter schierst zum alchi lehrer .. stehen 2 von tränke mischern an so'n tisch..direkt in der ecke wo die treppe ist ich glaub der linke ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der typ in stonrad steht im großen haus links vom flugpunkt direkt beim hexer lehrer.. ob das ein zeichen ist ? o.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (23. November 2006)

sprech einfach mal jeden Typen an,der da im Laborant steht. Irgendeiner bringt dich schon weiter.
Weil der in Stonard der ist der letzte lehrer für Alchimie.Zu dem kannst du aber noch nicht,hin,weil du noch nicht hochgenug bist.
Also,der MUSS in Undercity sein


----------



## Fertich (24. November 2006)

juhuu  gefunden....
danke leute


----------



## White Jen (24. November 2006)

gz,und viel spaß beim weiter skillen^^


----------



## Nimbrod (24. November 2006)

^^ buffed.de-forum führt die neuen durch WoW ist das nicht herrlich *zu tränen gerührt ist*


----------



## Leigh (9. März 2007)

Als Ally muss man nach Darnassus ^^


----------



## Kirali (12. März 2007)

und dann nach Ferales wenn man die 225 erreicht hat


----------

